# Sound Systems Best Bang for the Buck?



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello, I'm back at it again and trying to make a decision. A few weeks back I bought some freight cars that had undisclosed sound systems in them. One turned out to be a Sierra steam which sounds really good. another was a LGB steam card and that one is so so but not bad. The last is a LGB module with a euro diesel sound which doesn't suit my RR. I'm thinking about selling the euro one. 
I want to bite the bullet and get 2 American diesel sound systems for my USAT NW2 and GP38. The question is which one is decent. I have a tight budget but don't have a discerning ear. I don't care if my GP38 sounds more like a SD45 as long as it sounds better than static. I have looked at Mylocosound, Zimo and Dallee and tried to look up samples of their sound.
I will run these off track power and let the volts decide the sounds. 
In your opinion what is a good system for diesel sounds and where is a good place to buy it? 
Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

This answer is easier, before it was what was the best... that kind of query often ends with the OP saying: too expensive.

Now you are asking best bang for the buck. Again that is very subjective since if you hear details and quality, it might be a lamborgini vs. ferrari question, or if you don't have a discerning ear, it might be a ford focus vs dodge dart.

But you have been very helpful, tight budget and not a discerning ear.

Dallee is probably what you want. ... Zimo is out of your price range and much better than the Mylocosound or Dallee...

See if Kidmans or RLD sells them.

Greg


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Greg. I'll take a Ferrari and the Ford. LOL 
I keep coming back to the Dallee they seem to be pretty decent. The trouble is I have too many locos to outfit. If I had just one or 2 locos I would go for the Phoenix. My plan is to start with the 2 diesels that get the most use since they will be the easiest to install then eventually get the geared locos wired for sound. This year I think I will take that Sierra system out of the boxcar it came in and put it in a tender for the geared locos to share. I have seen many photos of Heislers and Climaxes with tenders in tow and the 2 truck Shay is a natural to tow a tender. 
When you say Kidmans do you mean Reindeer pass? RLD has the Dallee systems for $89.95 which seems to be the going rate. Is the Dallee designed more or less for Aristo? I'm sure they will work in a USAT. I'm gonna take the plunge soon.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, Kidman's is Reindeer Pass....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dallee is not designed for any particular loco, will work in most everything. Yes, the Sierra's sound great, many people preferred them over the Phoenix, but you will have to find them on the used market. If you have locos like a speeder or very low current motor, then you can find HO DCC decoders (they all work on DC too) for about $100.

You also might keep an eye out for old PH hobbies boards, they were oem'd and were available in Aristo stuff.

Just keep asking around and you'll find something.

Greg


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Todd- I've installed the Dallee system into an Aristo FA. I didn't want to spend a lot of money on a sound system for an engine that only ran me a hundred bucks. The Dallee diesel sounds are real good. I run low tech DC and trigger all sounds with magnets (I'm a train watcher, not really an operator). The card is not polyphonic and the engine sound cuts out when you blow the horn or ring the bell. The horn is loud enough to mask this (opinions will vary). There is an engine sound recorded along with the bell sample to help mask this short coming, as well. There are several different engine/horn sound combinations to chose from. I listened to a bunch of them at last years (2013) ECLSTS, before I made my purchase. I wanted sounds that seemed like they could be made by the FA (somewhat prototypical). The diesel sounds were pretty easy to chose, but to my ear, some of the horns sounded much better than others. In the end, I'd say the Dallee card is real good. Especially for it's low cost in relation to the low cost engine I put it in. Hope this helps. Good luck.


-Kevin.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Keep looking around, I just found an older Phoenix programmable unit without the reeds and battery for $100.
I do have the programmer and I changed the steam to a diesel sound.
One of the great things about the Phoenix is you can load a different sound and control many of its features with the programmer and you should always turn MTS off if not using the LGB system.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd I picked up a bunch of MRC DCC sound decoders for 10 bucks a piece on offer when MRC discontinued them. I have a couple of them in loco,s that I can,t afford Phoenix units for. They are better than static. And to be honest for the "none" train folk who visit, they wouldn't, know a GP9 from EMD#.
Maybe there are still a few of those out there?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

For a low current engine, look at HO decoders that have ratings that are high enough for G scale.
Zimo has the MX645 which is 1.2 amps, 35 volt and programmable. Only $85.00.
You would still need to buy a reed switch for the 1 input sensor, and use this for synchronized sound, or bell, or whistle.

Engines that are low current are the LGB Field Railway engines (FRR) and even the rail truck.
Egg liners work with these and the decoder can be programmed for blinking lights.
I would even try the LGB flyers. 
All these engines work at low current when run by themselves.


----------

